# True scale F1 chassis!!



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

*Amazing NEW F1 ''chassis'*


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

BEAUTY! C'mon & tell us about it!:thumbsup:


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

joez870 said:


> BEAUTY! C'mon & tell us about it!:thumbsup:


Well, at the minute the concentraction is getting the sections looking exactly right more than making it a runner.

Once we have the look right we can start to refine the running gear situation. Naturally we have made it so that it will accept a standard size motor etc. Because it is such a long vehicle, we have huge freedom with regard to the layout.

At the moment the whole car is made from plasticard, but we will obviously look at casting and molding in due course.

This car is a late-eighties McLaren but we plan to do dozens of accurate cars if we can sell enough of the first one.

So spread the word........!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

*Sweet!*

Pick me pick me....Dunno about a Mclearn first though.. good lawn mowers lol...

Looks great!


Coach! :thumbsup:


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Where do I sign up?  Looks good so far. Please keep us posted.

Dave


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Very Nice Looking , Count me in when you get ready to issue these. :thumbsup:


Jeff


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Excellent work!


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Montoya1 said:


>


What scale?
Marty


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Could you post a picture of it sitting next to a Tomy or Tyco F1?


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Thanks for the compliments guys!

The scale is simply whatever makes a width of 34mm (the maximum here in the UK) and keeps the other dimensions in proportion.

I guess at some point we could work it out from the models we are copying from but, as it will no doubt be classed as H:O regardless, it seems more important to get the look right.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

AfxToo said:


> Could you post a picture of it sitting next to a Tomy or Tyco F1?


Yep, but it will freak you out!!


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

I'm sitting down so let's see a comparison pic.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

*Bugger*

Camera broken, will borrow a camera phone and post at the weekend!!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Montoya1 said:


> Camera broken, will borrow a camera phone and post at the weekend!!



Excellent, really looking forward to this new chassis line.. mayhaps I"ll work on the track for a change instead of cutting plastic.....


Dave


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Sorry for the poor picture (camera phone) and slap-happy paint job (in a hurry!!) but you get the idea!!


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I have 2 more pics to post later....


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)




----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)




----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

The bigger wheelbases never bothered me at all. (casting bodies and using the axle-hangers) I think that this new chassis size and design look GREAT! I hope that they will make it to production! I would love to include them in my stable! :thumbsup:
Now THAT"S engineering! Super COOL!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Cool were do we sign up? 

Coach


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Guys,

email me and put true scale in the Subject line to let me know you are interested. 

Also let me know your prefrences. With/without Motor, what make of axles. Decals for Senna/Prost/both and so on....


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

wow thats a long car


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

Will these be offered painted? 

Test shot only? 

Sweeeet looking cars! 

GP


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Long way to go on this project yet, but we will keep everyone updated.

I think the cars are unlikely to be pre-painted as Matt and I are not really good enough at that kind of thing.

Dean


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Definitely good looking setup. Not really a F1 fan but that peaks my interest. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

If YOU build them, WE will paint them!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Any news Montoya? ( See you boy did ok this wekeend in the race too! LOL)..I am itching to get my hands on some of these and see what I can create...

Paint Check.
Air Check
Sand Paper Check
Emery cloth Check
Clean work area.. Ya Like right thats gonna happen...
Car to work on.. no wait its .....


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Dean, I'm inspired by your initiative. This looks like an interesting mock-up. I do have a couple of questions/comments:

1) Do you plan to run this on plastic set track? It seems kind of long. Without traction magnets won't it slide out as much as two lanes over and create a lot of wrecks? 

2) With the guide pin located so far back won't the nose of a sliding car block the inside lane too?

3) Traction magnets? Will the Scorpio style adjustable magnets find their way to this design?

4) The front axle holder looks fragile. Will you be adding more structure to hold the front axle? Is the front axle live or independent?

5) How is the rear axle held in place?


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

I've been reading about this venture on a couple of boards now. Cool idea but I have the same questions about actual drivability. I'm sure your prototype was a ton of work but it seems more aimed at form than function. The axle supports don't seem like they would offer very much support and stability. And the area around the pin mount would seem to be a likely place for a fracture to occur.

It's definitely "out-of-the-box thinking though.  Any more progress?


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

I was wondering.. Idealy how long should a car be? I belivee the builders went for a true 1/64th scale. But that is not nessacarly needed I agree with Slot it needs to fit the track..Perhaps a little premature to wrry just yet, I take it this is just a prototype.. ( Mind you I would take it anyways..lol)


Dave


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Knowing that neither Matt or I would have much time to work on this until late summer, we decided to throw something together and get it out there to guage interest.

That was high, so we are now looking a ways to make the cars better & made much more quickly. Installation is my job and I realise it needs to be much better.

We have managed to grab an afternoon here and a morning there to work on the MKII and this is looking much more like the real deal.

But the MKI served it's purpose. The race now is to get 2 cars built in time for the next national race on July 31st. They may not have top halves or be made from the 'final' materials but if they bottom half can run and be accurate in all it's dimensions and fixings then we can test all these lane worries you have (believe me - we have had them a lot longer!!)


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Boy, you guys sure are on the ball! Keep at it, eh? :thumbsup:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Keep going Mate! Will be interesting to see where this project takes you.


Dave


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Very little more has happened on this. Matt has taken over the whole project, I have gone on to selling bits from here and working on my chassis.

The SCI chassis somewhat took the wind out of our sails!


----------

